# Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2011)

Moinsen!

Nach dem großen Erfolg im letzten Jahr *klick für 2009* wollen wir dieses Thema wieder starten.

Das schönste Bild bekommt eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit in Form eines Buches 
über das Meeresangeln geschrieben von niemandem geringerem als unseren 
sehr geschätzten Mitglied und Meeresangelexperten Frerk Petersen!

Das schönste Bild bestimmt Ihr! die Abstimmung starten wir am 01.02. bis dahin 
könnt Ihr in aller Ruhe Eure Festplatten durchwühlen und Eure Highlights des 
vergangenen Jahres heraussuchen.

Also ran an den Speck und viel Glück für die Abstimmung!


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Ach ja,  ich will natürlich auch mitmachen 

Mein Lieblingsbild 2010 :l


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

so dann will ich auch mal.


----------



## bacalo (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Immer nur "nackte" Fische.

Die Vorahnung auf das was vielleicht kommen kann, gehört doch auch zu unserer Passion|rolleyes.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Sehr schöne Bilder Ihr zwei #6


----------



## paul hucho (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*




IMG00103.jpg


und genau in dem moment wo ichs machen wollte hat er auch die idee.........

#h


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Mein Picture of the Year
http://img266.*ih.us/img266/5862/k800k10241001209.jpg


----------



## Zacharias Zander (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

1 in Farbe und 1 in schwarz/weiß ...

82er Elbzander
Anhang anzeigen 152685



65er Mefobock
Anhang anzeigen 152686


----------



## Finne 23 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

... auch ohne Fisch ein schönes Foto wie ich finde!
http://250kb.de/fg3Tldh


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden:


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Nen Hecht hab ich auch - Bild 1
der Zwerg hier legte beim Lösen noch mal los, (im passenden Moment geknipst) - Bild 2
- noch eins für die Romantiker - Bild 3


----------



## troutmaster69 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

My personal Picture of the Year 2010 :k






Ü 90 Zander, gefangen und frei gelassen an meinem Birthday 02.09.10
Das war (und ist) ein wirklich tolles Gefühl!


----------



## Raubfischzahn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Sehr schöne Idee und sehr schöne Fotos#6
 Aufgrund solcher Augenblicke, bin ich so gern am Wasser.

Ich habe auch mal in meinem Fotoarchiv gekramt und meine Favoriten von 2010 raus gesucht.

Aufgrund folgenden Bildes, enstand mein Profilname.
Und da ich hier wirklich gern im Forum bin und immer fleißig lese ist es ein wichtiges Foto geworden




Das 2.Foto repräsentiert meine Sternstunde im letzten Jahr. Da ich erst 2010 wieder zum angeln gekommen bin war es für mich ein absolutes Highlight. An dem Tag war der Popper die absolute Fangmaschine...ungelogen ca.50Barsche





Das 3.Foto sagt für mich aus, wie schön die Zeit am Wasser war und vor allem diese herliche Ruhe dabei. Ein Einklang zwischen Natur und Angler.





Das 4. und letzte Bild, reräsentiert für mich die reine Naturlandschaft die man am und auf dem Wasser geboten bekommt. Von Sonnenaufgänge bis zu Sonnenuntergänge, Regenbogen,Nebelschwarten bis hin zu einzigartigen und schönen Tieren. All das erlebt man nur beim angeln


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

mir gefällt das


----------



## Gemini (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Anbei 2 meiner Lieblingsbilder von 2010:


----------



## lsski (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

So das ist meins Rhein kreis Neuss Vatertags angeln......Wallerrute 500g 70 kg Schnur ........


<script src='http://img153.*ih.us/shareable/?i=cimg6074.png&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript>http://img153.*ih.us/img153/2779/cimg6074.png</noscript>


Das BIEST wure auch gelandet ..........Ein 5m Ast an der Wallerangel....... war trotz allem sehr erquickend !


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

super Fotos von euch, ich habe auch noch zwei Stück gefunden.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Mein Bild 2010!;-)


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Un dieses ich kann mich auch nicht entscheiden!;-)


----------



## Onkel Tom (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Sehr schöne Bilder hier!

Mein Bild des Jahres entstand bei einem Kurzurlaub in Nordbrandenburg. Kumpel Marco war schon ein paar Minuten früher am Wasser und konnte es einfach nicht abwarten. Dieser Moment musste einfach festgehalten werden. 

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/2569/wunderschn.jpg


----------



## sven123 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Von mir!!!


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Wenn schon keine Fische da sind ...


----------



## mxchxhl (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

ich versuchs mal hiermit :vik:

mfg


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



michahl schrieb:


> ich versuchs mal hiermit :vik:
> 
> mfg


 
Schönes Foto.:vik:


----------



## Tigersclaw (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

heyho

mein absolutes lieblingsfoto letztes jahr


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder hier!
> 
> Mein Bild des Jahres entstand bei einem Kurzurlaub in Nordbrandenburg. Kumpel Marco war schon ein paar Minuten früher am Wasser und konnte es einfach nicht abwarten. Dieser Moment musste einfach festgehalten werden.
> 
> http://img132.*ih.us/img132/2569/wunderschn.jpg


finde das bisher am besten |bigeyes#h


----------



## Quick-Fish (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Schweden 2010 :l


----------



## mxchxhl (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Schönes Foto.:vik:




 das hochladen ging nich! nu isses da!
mfg


----------



## Pike Pirates (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Ja dann möchte ich auch mal, konnte mich nicht zwischen den beiden entscheiden.
1.Bild: 1m+ Dorsch
2.Bild: Atlantik!!! Und wer die launische Dame kennt, soentspannt ist sie nicht alle Tage


----------



## yassin (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

WOW, hammer Naturaufnahmen |bigeyes#6
besonders gefallen mir die von Pro. Tinca, Kenet und Finne 23 :k#r


----------



## Lorenz (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Strandurlaub in Italien :q:q:q


----------



## Der-Graf (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/9531/schwarz028.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Der Schwarze See

(...der heißt wirklich so.)


----------



## zesch (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*






Danke an den Fotografen !

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Lenger06 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Moin,

dann werf ich auch mal meinen Favoriten ins Rennen!


----------



## xxxtside (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

herbst 2010 - schöner, makelloser zander


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> http://img151.*ih.us/img151/9531/schwarz028.th.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with *ih.us
> 
> ...




Die Pose ist fast weg!|supergri#6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Bei mir isses ganz klar das hier:






War ein richtig schöner Tag aufn Wasser :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*







das erste pic ist aus den Jahre 2009

dieses von 2008-IST MEIN ABSOLUTES LIEBLINGSBILD...|rolleyes


----------



## Metare (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> das erste pic ist aus den Jahre 2009
> 
> dieses von 2008-IST MEIN ABSOLUTES LIEBLINGSBILD...|rolleyes



:q:q:q Bombig!


----------



## bastiv (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

*Großer Jasmunder* *Bodden im Juli 2010 :l*


----------



## S.D. (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Einmal das:







Und das hier:







Das war ein wirklich Klasse Angelabend!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Ah meine 2te Heimat  Schön der Dom im HIntergrund  Für mich bis jetzt das beste Bild.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Pike-Piekser (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Schweden ´10


----------



## bacalo (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Also das Bild vom Kölner Nachtleben hat was #6 .


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> das erste pic ist aus den Jahre 2009
> 
> dieses von 2008-IST MEIN ABSOLUTES LIEBLINGSBILD...|rolleyes


 

MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP, der Titel heißt Picture of the Year 20*10* 

Dennoch, sehr geiles Bild :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Geile Bilder Leute! #6 
Angeln mit Blick auf den Dom können wohl nur die Dresdner Jung toppen


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

klasse Fotos !!!! #6 #6 #6


----------



## fishcatcher99 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Bild 1: War ne richtig schöne Tour auch wenn die Fische ausblieben !  Aber n cooler Platz war s schon 

Bild 2: ne Brücke eben 

Bild 3: Mein Hausgewässer bei Sonnenuntergang  :k!

Gruß Steff 

P.S:  Sehr schöne und teilweise lustige Bilder habt ihr da ! #6


----------



## TioZ (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Meine persönlichen Bilder des Jahres.. 

das erste von ner "kleinen Sternstunde".. viel versucht, nix hat geklappt.. bis ich mich, aus lauter Frust, das erste mal richtig mit der Jerkrute versucht habe

das zweite ist von der Müritz. Geiler Urlaub!!

MfG

TioZ


----------



## carphunter xd (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Ich werde morgen auch noch mal eins hochladen aus Dänemark.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Oder so:


----------



## Magdeburger (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> ...



Bild1: SPIE-GEL-GLATTE Wasseroberfläche, na ob das der Beisserei zuträglich ist? |supergri

Bild2: Ahhh, das sieht doch schon besser aus. :q


----------



## Angelsepp83 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Sehr schöne Bilder habt ihr da. 
Da will ich natürlich auch. 

Ein guter Kumpel mit seinem PB Zetti ...









... und mein Hausgewässer.

MfG Seppel


----------



## Magdeburger (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Wieso ist das Gesicht deines Kumpels bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verbrannt?


----------



## Angelsepp83 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

War ein sonniger Tag


----------



## Finke20 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

:vik:

Schöne Bilder habt ihr geschossen.

Es gab letztes Jahr sehr viele gute Aufnahmen beim angeln.
Jetzt mal stellvertretend 3 unterschiedliche.

Sonnenuntergang an der Peene, mit schönem Wolken Spiel.


http://img692.*ih.us/img692/4857/dscf1112g.jpg 

Ein Moschusbock. 

http://img831.*ih.us/img831/6066/dscf1002d.jpg 

In 2010 habe ich sehr viele, recht gute Rotfedern mit Oberflächenköder gefangen. Hier ist mal einer von diesen Raubfischen.

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/4389/dscf1084x.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Tolle Bilder Finke!


----------



## Finke20 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

:vik:

Danke Dorsch888,

die Entscheidung ist mir nicht leicht gefallen #d, da es so viele gute Bilder gewesen sind.


----------



## Buxte (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Das war mein vierter Zander überhaubt und der hatte gleich 86cm:vik:
Tiefer Einblick.....
http://img829.*ih.us/img829/1369/zander29620105.jpg


Gruß Dominic


----------



## daci7 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Mein Stimmungsfoto 2010 ist:


----------



## zanderzone (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Ich werde morgen mal meine Schwedenbilder duchschauen! Da sind einige Hammerfotos bei!!


----------



## BLADER II (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Klasse Bilder #6

Mein Lieblingsbild 2010

Danke an den Fotografen#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

http://img375.*ih.us/img375/2333/55970684.jpg

Angelstelle schon besetzt #d


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Wirklich klasse Bilder dabei, ich glaube, da können meine garnicht mithalten#c




(Gruß an Boardie Blader II, er war dabei#h)







Die Schnappschüsse des Jahres, wobei es noch andere schöne Bilder gab#6


----------



## spinnermarv (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Oder so:



wie geil ist das denn  
da bin ich immer angeln gewesen, als es noch geduldet wurde....


----------



## hechti666 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Schöne Fotos hier!#6

Von mir gibt es einen Schnappschuß auf dem Weg zum Wasser und einmal ein hübscher Beifang!


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Moinsen,

echt chice Bilder.


Meine Lieblingsbilder:

Nr 1: Drill einer Meerforelle, genau im richtigem Moment abgedrückt, auch hier danke an den Fotografen.

Nr 2: Zwar nicht umbedingt das schösnte Bild aber mit einer für mich tollen Geschichte.
Regen, erster Wurf mit dem Chubby an einem Spot an dem ich eigentlich gar nicht fischen wollte, es nur tat, weil die Weißfischo so komisch an der Oberfläche waren.
Einer der besten Drills des Jahres, und das an der 2-12gr Skeletor.

Nr 3: Berlin, Besuch bei einem Kumpel. Toller Tag auf dem Wasser mit meinem schönsten (nicht größten) Barsch bisher.
Der bisher einzige Barsch der mir richtig in die Bremse ging.

Nr.4 : Das Himmelfahrt angeln mit meinem Kumpel. 3 Tage durchgängiges Weißfisch angeln, die Fische bissen nur Nachts.
Wir fingen 15 Brassen an 3 Tagen.
Aber dafür nur diese Größe:q.
( Das Bild ist nicht bearbeitet)

Nr. 5: Einfach ein tolles Bild.
Ententeich, makelloser schöner Fisch, Sonnenschein.


Und normalerweise müsste hier jetzt noch mein erster Zander rein, aber das passt nüüüch:q http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=3070&pictureid=28373




Gruß,



Jan Peter


----------



## King Wetzel (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Kann mich auch nicht entscheiden:vik:


----------



## StefanN :) (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hey Leute, ich muss sagen, echt geile Bilder dabei!
Ich hab auch einige, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden, desswegen muss ich ein paar mehr uppen 


http://img3.*ih.us/img3/452/img1451qg.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/6782/img2478m.jpg

Das Bild Mag ich besonders, es war wohl eine der geilsten Touren 2010, zwar nicht mit der größe, aber die art der Drills, denn Boardie und Kollege GuidoOo und ich, jeweils 4 Würfe und je 4 Hechte und das jedesmal im Doppeldrill  

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/8559/img4261o.jpg

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/4995/img3138yn.jpg

Am liebsten würde ich noch hunderte posten, denn das Jahr 2010 war mal wieder ein voller erfolg und einfach unvergesslich aber irgendwann muss ja auch mal schluss sein  

FROHES NEUES nochmal Leute!


----------



## paul hucho (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

@ King Wetzel

ja nice, jetzt hast du n bild von mir und ich von dir.


:vik:


----------



## barschkönig (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hier sind meine 2 Favoriten:vik:


----------



## esox1000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hallo
Ich finde das hier sehr stimmungsvoll, das besondere ist der 
dunkle Fleck im Wasser war ein zufällig springender Fisch.

cu esox


----------



## leif88 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hier ist mein favorit


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



esox1000 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich finde das hier sehr stimmungsvoll,* das besondere ist der **dunkle Fleck im Wasser war ein zufällig springender Fisch*.
> 
> cu esox


 
du meinst die Pose:g
#h


----------



## Jagst-Carp (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hier mein Bild........bekomm  Sehnsucht danach wenn ich das Bild seh...............


----------



## Magdeburger (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

http://img156.*ih.us/img156/187/cimg0324e.jpg


----------



## gypsymo (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Ausnahmefang 2010:





Hechtein(&-aus-)steiger:





Aua!





Erster Zander überhaupt:


----------



## King Wetzel (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

du hast ja nen geiles benutzer bild


----------



## gypsymo (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hat mir ein Freund gebastelt, nachdem ich den ersten Zander hatte.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



daci7 schrieb:


> Mein Stimmungsfoto 2010 ist:


 
Boaah. super Foto.:vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Geile Fotos dabei !!!


----------



## Gemini (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Das hier hatte ich fast vergessen, erlebt in Brandenburg, nicht Yosemite...

Oh my god! a double rainbow!!!!!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI

:q


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

hi das ist für mich mein pic des jahres 2010 #6


----------



## gypsymo (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Gemini schrieb:


> Das hier hatte ich fast vergessen, erlebt in Brandenburg, nicht Yosemite...
> 
> Oh my god! a double rainbow!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI
> ...


Sehr schön! Hast Du auch ein wenig geweint?


----------



## jongens (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Mein lieblings Bild für das Jahr 2010 ist dieses :

War ein geiler Angeltag!!


----------



## Gemini (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



gypsymo schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Hast Du auch ein wenig geweint?



Angelkumpel hat mit im Boot gesessen, also natürlich nicht, auch wenn mir so sehr danach war


----------



## esox1000 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> du meinst die Pose:g
> #h



Nee das ist keine Pose, wir waren mit Gummis am Drop Shoten
im Moment als der Auslöser gedrückt wurde sprang der Fisch aus dem Wasser, ist echt ein Zufall, Anglerehrenwort.

cu esox

P.S. Den hier gab es eine Stunde vorher.


----------



## Fehmi (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

... nicht nur die "Rekordfische" können Freude machen; und wenn dann noch der Jungdorsch wieder zurückgesetzt wird, kann schon ein kleiner Angler "Größe" zeigen.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Blinker Mann (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hier gibt es ja ganz tolle Photos,weiter so.#6


----------



## AgentK (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Das is mein Bild!
ein Rotauge biss auf Wurm und der Barsch auf das Rotauge!

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/218/sdc10392l.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

klasse ! 

man sollte für 2012 aus den ganzen Fotos nen AB-Fotokalender machen ! #6


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



HD4ever schrieb:


> klasse !
> 
> man sollte für 2012 aus den ganzen Fotos nen AB-Fotokalender machen ! #6


 
die Idee finde ich super #6.


----------



## Shadrap (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Mein Lieblingsfoto vom Schwedentrip 2010. 
Etwas düstere Atmosphäre, aber in dem Bereich habe ich viele schöne Barsche gefangen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Geiles Bild ShadRap! #6


----------



## DJ-Sancho (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hier sind meine Top 3:

1: Mein erster Barsch hatte gleich Wobbler und Rotauge zugleich im Maul (der gierige Hund ^^)

2: Mittem im Drill meines ersten Wallers (könnte ein Cover einer Anglerzeitschrift sein )

3: Als ich die 3,5kg Regenbogenforelle gefangen hatte, interessierte mich was diese Wohl im Bauch hat! Zum Vorschein kam dann ein riesen Stück rote Bratwurst! 

Greetings

Sancho


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Der Schliersee im Winter


----------



## Lil Torres (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

hallo boardies,

hier seht ihr meine beiden favoriten aus dem letzten jahr...


1) Der schönste Moment - Sonnenaufgang am Baggersee

2) Der schönste Fang - Zeilkarpfen

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/6186/bild0037l.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/5236/bild057l.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Finke20 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

:vik:

Es sind wieder sehr schöne Bilder dazu gekommen #6.
Macht nur weiter |bigeyes.


----------



## Angelsepp83 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Genau. Macht weiter so!#6#6#6

Bei so viel schönen Bildern müsste man eigentlich nach Kategorien beurteilen.


----------



## andy12345 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hallo mein Fotos 2010


----------



## Tommy82 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Macht wirklich spaß hier reinzuschauen, sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## snowstylez (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

So, dann will ich auch mal...


----------



## Banny (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

am Bodensee


----------



## welsman (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Mein Heimatgewässer,hab noch ein besseres Bild davon aber ich finds gerade nicht


----------



## Pike Pirates (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsfoto vom Schwedentrip 2010.
> Etwas düstere Atmosphäre, aber in dem Bereich habe ich viele schöne Barsche gefangen.



Also ich muss sagen ich fande mein Bild bis jetzt wirklich recht gut, aber das Bild ist mal der Hammer. Bin am überlegen ob das mein Desktop Hintergrund wird |supergri.
Natürlich nur wenn das der Besitzer erlaubt (copyright)


----------



## Shadrap (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Kenet(#1Vermiter) schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen ich fande mein Bild bis jetzt wirklich recht gut, aber das Bild ist mal der Hammer. Bin am überlegen ob das mein Desktop Hintergrund wird |supergri.
> Natürlich nur wenn das der Besitzer erlaubt (copyright)


 
Klar, ist ja frei verfügbar  . Macht sich als Hintergrund ganz gut, das habe ich auch schon ausprobiert.

Ein super Thread mit vielen tollen Fotos hier. Nur weiter so ...


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Wirklich teils sehr schöne Bilder.
Anbei ein paar von mir!
http://img689.*ih.us/img689/8869/p1050837x.jpg

http://img811.*ih.us/img811/3336/kopievonp1060389.jpg

http://img713.*ih.us/img713/7623/dscf0123l.jpg

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/3817/p1030338xg.jpg

http://img52.*ih.us/img52/6619/p1030662j.jpg

Greetz Guidohttp://*ih.us


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Schöne Bilder habt ihr geschossen.
> 
> ...


----------



## skatefreak (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Coole Fotos dabei!
Ich steuer mal ein paar Bilder von mir bei.

Das erste zeigt einen von vielen Dorschen die wir auf Island fangen konnten.



http://img708.*ih.us/img708/4627/dsc0674jd.jpg


Neben vielen Dorschen konnten wir auch Delphine sichtigen. Dieser hier schwamm direkt am und unter dem Boot. Auf dem Foto ist er schemenhaft im Wasser zu erkennen. Ein tolles Erlebnis!

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/5157/dsc0027em.jpg

Auch das letzte Bild ist in Island entstanden. Es zeigt einen kleinen Wasserfall, der vom Dynjandi gespeist wird. Dynjandi gilt als einer der schönsten Wasserfälle Islands. Der kleine gefiel mir aber besser.

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/3985/dsc0057mitrahmen2.jpg


Liebe Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Finke20 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

:vik:

GuidoOo das sind sehr schöne Aufnahmen und sogar mal ohne Fische .

@MG-Fan_NRW, ich weiß zwar das die Bestände Ruckläufig sein sollen, aber Geschützt |kopfkrat ist für mich neu. 
Aber was sagt man in solchem Fall.  "Man wird alt wie ne Kuh und lernt immer noch dazu."


----------



## locotus (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Im November und Dezember bin ich öfters durch das Selketal gefahren. Nach dem ersten Frost und Schnee hab ich dieses Foto vom Wasserfall gemacht, fand es einfach klasse.


----------



## berko (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

.....sehr schöne Bilder!
Ich hätte: 
Bild 1 - Kategorie Natur
Bild 2 - Kategorie Tiere
Bild 3 - Kategorie Angeln


----------



## Pike Pirates (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

@ skatefreak

Das sind denke ich ehr Schweinswale und keine Delphine.
Vor Island wüsste ich nicht das die dort vorkommen sollten.
Aber berichtigt mich ruhig wenn ich falsch liege :m

Gruß Alex#h


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> GuidoOo das sind sehr schöne Aufnahmen und sogar mal ohne Fische .


Ich könnte dir auch noch welche mit Fisch zeigen, so ist das nicht


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Immer her damit, sind ja ganz schöne


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Servus,
ich hätte da auch noch ein absolut außergewöhnliches Bild beizusteuern...






Es handelt sich dabei um eine gigantische Kolonie von Purpurbakterien (nix Giftiges, keine Bange!) - ganz klar mein persönliches Bild des Jahres!


Aber hier finden sich ja wirklich eine Menge toller Bilder! #6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Wooooow, hammer Bild  Wo ist das aufgenommen?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Pike Pirates (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich hätte da auch noch ein absolut außergewöhnliches Bild beizusteuern...
> 
> 
> ...




Alter Schwede!!!!
Ist echt immer wieder erstaunlich was die Natur alles schaffen kann. Und dann das Glück haben sowas fotografieren zu dürfen. Echt mega cooles Bild.
Gruß|wavey:


----------



## skatefreak (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

@Kenet(#1Vermiter)

Ich bin mir jetzt auch nicht mehr so sicher. Schweinswale kommen in den Bereichen zu Massen vor, haben wir auch gesehen, kann sein, dass auch dies einer war. Nicht weit von unserem Boot sprangen um die 20 Tiere aus dem Wasser, was eher auf Delphin schließen lässt. Wahrscheinlich gingen sie gemeinsam auf Jagd.

Hier ist noch das Bild von einem springenden Delphin 

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/3733/dsc0596v.jpg


----------



## angelpfeife (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

@Foolishfarmer
Geniales Bild#6 Könnte DAS Bild 2010 sein#6#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Wooooow, hammer Bild  Wo ist das aufgenommen?
> 
> Gruß Fabi


Im Neustädter See, mitten in Magdeburg!
Leider, leider hatte ich Probleme mit der Kamera - die Bilder mit dem kleinen Barschtrupp darüber sind allesamt unscharf und unterbelichtet...


----------



## teddy- (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

hallo

medeweger see bei schwerin


----------



## aalpietscher (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Sehr schöne bilder bei#6#6|bigeyes


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Im See aufgenommen??? Wow ich dachte das ist irgendwo in den Tropen im Meer  

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Finke20 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

:vik:

@aalpietscher,

schöne Bilder sind das #6.
Ich Tipp mal |kopfkrat 1- Koserowsee, 2 und 3 Peene.


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

... morgens um 6.30


----------



## aalpietscher (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> @aalpietscher,
> 
> ...



Zecheriner Brücke beim aalangeln:q aber der rest stimmt#6

Das is der see:q:q

Gruß...


----------



## SteinbitIII (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

hab ein paar "fräuliche"#h

http://img535.*ih.us/img535/8540/bildtombola1.jpg

http://img510.*ih.us/img510/3611/bildtombola3.jpg

http://img694.*ih.us/i/bildtombola2.jpg/http://img694.*ih.us/img694/5882/bildtombola2.jpg


----------



## yassin (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

hab auch noch ein paar gefunden:
Sonnenaufgang in Tunesien :l


----------



## Koalano1 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Ich seh leider nichts#c#6


----------



## yassin (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

;+;+
grade hatts noch funktioniert #c
ich werd mal schaun das die wieder hochgeladen werden #h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Also ich seh die Bilder von Yassin alle


----------



## minden (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Wenn ich nur 2 von uns posten würde....dann dier hier....

Ist nen 116ner beim wiederschwimmenlassen.....





Und nen schönes Nichtfischbild:


----------



## marcus7 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Der Hecht sieht lustig aus, so kleine Augen zu dem großen Kopf.

Richtig urig#6.


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Das hechtbild gefällt mir sehr gut#6

ein bild ist mir aber noch ganz besonders in erinnerung geblieben und zwar ein wels release bild von einem bordi im raubifschthread.
wo er den wels im schein der taschenlampe auf der steinpackung released.

ein sehr sehr geiles bild|rolleyes


----------



## Koalano1 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

@ Yassin
Ahh, jetzt seh ich die schönen Bilder auch #6


----------



## masterpike (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da auch noch ein Paar Pics!

















Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Geile Bilder Leute! #6


----------



## H3ndrik (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Echt geile Bilder!
Bitte mehr davon


----------



## Pitch3_4 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Moin moin


----------



## Shadrap (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

@masterpike
klasse Fotos, besonders das erste. Ich mag solche Spiegelungen.

Als Beispiel nochmal eins von mir (außer Konkurrenz, weil von 2008):


----------



## tim13 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Moin, 

echt colle Bilder die ihr da alle habt, echt schön anzuschauen.

Hier noch zwei von mir dazu...



http://img87.*ih.us/img87/7960/dsc018578060.jpg


http://img403.*ih.us/img403/8941/dsc018348060.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Eisig #6

@ ShadRap das Nebelbild ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## AndreasG (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Einfach nur Regentropfen.............








Gruß
Andreas


----------



## GuidoOo (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Noch mal 2 mit Fisch! 

http://img202.*ih.us/img202/5124/p1060624dz.jpg

http://img714.*ih.us/img714/627/p1060530i.jpg
Greetz


----------



## masterpike (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Shadrap schrieb:


> @masterpike
> klasse Fotos, besonders das erste. Ich mag solche Spiegelungen.


 
Danke, dein Pic ist aber auch top! ;-)
Schweden halt! #6

@GuidoOo 
Bild eins ist genial.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Raubfischzahn (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hier sind wirklich tolle Bilder dabei!
Und wo wir gerade bei Nahaufnahmen von Hechten sind

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc07755tlra.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Der-Graf (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

@ Raubfischzahn: Ist die Grünfärbung auf dem Foto "natürlich" entstanden,oder nachträglich bearbeitet - sieht auf jeden Fall schick aus. 

PS: Du solltest aber vielleicht die Signatur am linken Bildrand überarbeiten, damit dein Name richtig geschrieben ist.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

@Der Graf

Ja die Grünfärbung ist natürlich bzw. das ist eine Reflektion vom Boot

Der Name war absichtlich falsch geschrieben, damit ich dann auch mal sehe, wer sich genau die Bilder anschaut|bla:
Thx für die Info


----------



## Der-Graf (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Keine Ursache - ging aber schnell mit der Korrektur. #6


----------



## Gorcky (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Ich will auch mal...


----------



## gerihecht (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hallo aus Hamburg
1 Eine schöne Dublette.
   Gruß Gerd.


----------



## gerihecht (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Ein Guter Fang.


----------



## noworkteam (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Moin,...


----------



## Streeni (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hier ein kleines Stück Schweden.


----------



## flaming-o-man (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hier eines meiner Favoriten,beim Schwarzbarschangeln am Ebro hat dieser explosive Schwarzbarsch meinen Hardbait volley genommen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Klasse Bilder Leute #6


----------



## Koalano1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Hier sind wirklich wieder super Bilder dabei!!!

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben

*Herr Döbel*
http://img291.*ih.us/img291/315/img1062w1800h1800.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

*Schlicht und Einfach*
http://img34.*ih.us/img34/4038/img1544w1800h1800.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

*Zetti*
http://img98.*ih.us/img98/8739/img1073w1800h1800.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

*Relax*
http://img207.*ih.us/img207/746/img4381w1800h1800.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

*Gehakt*
http://img836.*ih.us/img836/8448/img4673w1800h1800.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

*Ich bin Böse*
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/694/img1075w1800h1800.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

*Snow-Fun*
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/1232/img5552w1800h1800.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

*Rostig & Alt*
http://img62.*ih.us/img62/7870/img5559w1800h1800.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

*Black & White*
http://img808.*ih.us/img808/5660/img5071w1800h1800.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

*Back Home*
http://img21.*ih.us/img21/9671/img1099w1800h1800.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## masterpike (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Und ich hatte schon gehofft, dass du nicht mitmachst! ;-) Jetzt haben wir doch keine Chance mehr! Du alter Starfotograf!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Dich und deine Top-Fotos habe ich schon erwartet...
Gute Arbeit, aber ich hab auch noch was im Petto


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

sind echt super bilder dabei jungs.

so dann stell ich auch mal ein paar on.

das ist der hopfensee im april bei tag

http://img33.*ih.us/img33/2243/img3834i.jpg
und bei nacht mit feuerwerk






http://img201.*ih.us/img201/2118/img3842z.jpgsonnenuntergänge

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/5239/0122v.jpg


http://img411.*ih.us/img411/3728/oberdischingen066.jpg


ich und zwei schöne beschupte karpfen

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/4614/0072l.jpg



http://img211.*ih.us/img211/4323/angelnunteresee280.jpg

mein jahresabschluss bei minus -15c
http://img703.*ih.us/img703/2151/1023306.jpg


----------



## Gemini (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Sehr schöne Bilder Johnnie und Koalano!!!


----------



## Koalano1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Dich und deine Top-Fotos habe ich schon erwartet...
> Gute Arbeit, aber ich hab auch noch was im Petto


 
Ehrlich gesagt wusste ich nicht, ob ich sie nach deinen Fotos noch einstellen soll#6

Ich hab aber auch noch etwas auf der Cam|rolleyes


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

whow, da können einige echt fotografieren. und haben den blick dafür, was und wie. respekt.


----------



## GuidoOo (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Mit Koalano1 & Michi kann ich zwar bei weitem nicht mithalten, aber zum Geb kommt bei mir ne Spiegelrelfex ins Haus, dann trifft man sich wieder^^

Naja hab hier noch was gefunden...

Größenvergleich:
http://img832.*ih.us/img832/2338/norwegen2004113.jpg
Falscher Abnehmer:
http://img534.*ih.us/img534/4886/kopie2vonp1030104.jpg
Blutige Angelegenheit:
http://img203.*ih.us/img203/6920/p1030194.jpg
The Final Jumps:
http://img842.*ih.us/img842/8220/img1238fg.jpg
http://img155.*ih.us/img155/9837/kopievonp1030739.jpg
Frozen:
http://img600.*ih.us/img600/2766/p1030446r.jpg
...
http://img819.*ih.us/img819/3945/p1060352o.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/3060/p1060293j.jpg


----------



## Koalano1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Nicht so bescheiden, Guido!
Deine sind aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern#6

Koala


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2010*

Danke an alle die hier mitgemacht haben und viel Glück bei der Abstimmung #6
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3217189#post3217189


----------

